
5 features Opera Browser did first (2012) - pavs
https://www.slashgeek.net/2012/06/08/5-features-opera-browser-did-first/
======
dredmorbius
Opera did not invent tabbed browsing. Adam Stiles introduced them on his
SimulBrowse browser, later NetCaptor, in 1997.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetCaptor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetCaptor)

[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/josephbernstein/meet-
th...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/josephbernstein/meet-the-man-who-
invented-tabs)

And they appear to have first appeared on a browser in 1994 with the
InternetWorks web browser:

[https://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2013/12/evolution-of-
tab...](https://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2013/12/evolution-of-tabs-web-
browser-internet)

